

Apptimize (YC S13) launches wysiwyg a/b testing tool for native apps - jorlow
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/22/apptimize-seed-funding-visual-editor/

======
fra
Are they planning on releasing this for iOS? Looks to me like it's explicitly
disallowed by the App Store guildelines.

~~~
xianshou
A/B's completely fine on iOS - just see the way that Facebook runs their
tests: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/09/airlock-
facebook/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/09/airlock-facebook/)

------
spiderPig
That being said, MG Seigler is a Google partner? Wow.

